# UK Mercians in Afghanistan(Operation Pechtaw)



## Crusader74 (Jan 27, 2008)

Member of the Unit(2nd Battalion Mercian regiment) talk and go through the Battle. RIP to the 9 who died.



http://image.guim.co.uk/interactive/1197643019643/890059/afghan_mercian_battle07.swf


----------

